# Could need need with an idead I have



## QozbroQqn (Dec 13, 2012)

Sorry for the topic. Maybe a mod could rename it to Could need help ...

I had a talk to a friend, he's studying arts, and he asked if I thought about making a magazine about furrys, anthros ect like the style playboy do. First I thought he's kidding but after few hours of discussion I want to give it a try. Guess everyone knows the playboy. It's not about sex but more about storys, beauties with datasheets and similar hot stuff.

Maybe we could make some interviews with the drawers and their fursonas, creations or whatever. Guess the details have to be discussed.
Do not know how often playboy or heat have a new magazine but once in a month should be doable, I think. But for this I need a few drawers, designers, writers... whoever wants to help. The style of drawing shouldn't play such a great role.

Before telling more of my ideas I first want to ask what you think about this project. Maybe we could do just an example for the beginning and see the reactions from others.


----------



## jorinda (Dec 14, 2012)

QozbroQqn said:


> Guess everyone knows the playboy. It's not about sex but more about storys, beauties with datasheets and similar hot stuff.


Sure...everyone just buys that for the great stories


----------

